# Watts per Gallon????



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Correct. setting up CO2 should always come before increasing light, running on partial wattage is a good idea until you're ready to go. I might even take it down to only two bulbs for closer to 2wpg, stuff it to the max with plants, dose some initial ferts and root tabs and let it go until CO2 is running steady, then increase fert additions and light.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

jaidexl said:


> Correct. setting up CO2 should always come before increasing light, running on partial wattage is a good idea until you're ready to go. I might even take it down to only two bulbs for closer to 2wpg, stuff it to the max with plants, dose some initial ferts and root tabs and let it go until CO2 is running steady, then increase fert additions and light.


I agree completely, I would only use two bulbs until you get the co2 going, maybe run the third for a couple hours a day. You will still be able to grow a great variety of plants and will hopefully avoid being overrun with algae.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Also agree about the 2 light approach until you can add your CO2. With a new tank and no CO2 you will have a much easier time achieving a stable tank if you keep the lighting low initially. The important thing is consistency and balance in nutrients. You may also want to consider using Excel until the tank is stable and CO2 is added. It would give your plants a boost in growth and seems to help inhibit a number of forms of algae. If you decide to go with 3 bulbs you will need to use Excel as a carbon source until you get your CO2. If you buy it from Big Al's in 2 or 4 liter bottles it is much cheaper (you would add 3 -4 ml each day or every other day to a tank your size.) Once your tank is stable using two lights and you add CO2 it is still probably wise to start by adding only the third light, adjusting ferts again until stable. Best thing is to make changes slowly, take a few weeks to evaluate them and tweak again if needed.


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

I decided to go with the two bulbs. Im curently putting 1.7 watts per gallon to my tank. If I were to add the third I would be putting 2.5 in to the tank. Today I also got my plants from a fellow member. I now have some HC, Flame moss, and Java firns. I will be posting a pic soon of the newly planted 46 bow. I now need to know what ferts I should be using???? Thanks


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Try to get a lot of fast growing stem plants as well. What you have now won't compete a whole lot with algae, the nutrient uptake of a stem plant is basically unmatched. 

You don't need to dose too much ferts until CO2 is running and all lights are on, but depending on your source water, it might be wise to get some initial ferts in there for the time being. Pretty much the easiest and most comprehensive explanation of what you need and how to dose it is on Rexgrigg.com. Basically you want to have a balance of N (nitrate), P (phosphate), K (potassium), and trace elements from something like Flourish or CSM+B. The easiest way to make sure they stay at the right levels is to adopt the Estimative Index dosing method, which incorporates daily dosing and a ~50% weekly water change to reset the values and avoid any buildup, basically a no brainer. The method that requires no 50% WC is the opposite of a no brainer since you have to think a lot more about how much nutrient is remaining for how long, then decide when it's appropriate to dose more, and test kits aren't always very reliable at helping out there.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Agreed that Rex's site is probably the most comprehensive I've seen yet. And he's so bright and cheery! I also buy my ferts from him, first cuz his prices and shipping turn around time are impossible to beat, and second, he offers so much knowledge both here and on his site that I like throwing my $5.00 his way. Kinda like I'd rather buy my Tennis racquet, strings, and shoes from the mom and pop outfit downtown then go to Dick's sporting goods just cuz mom and pop always offer me tips on my swing or footwork when I go in.

HTH!
________
Park Royal 2 Condo


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, Rex has some good back hand pointers too.... :hihi:


----------



## thejesmonddingo (Nov 29, 2007)

Rex?
Ian


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

I now have some HC, Flame moss, and Java firns. Is 1.7 watts per gallon enough to grow these as well as some other plants????? I am most likely going to dose some excel but is the 1.7 OK?????


----------



## darkfalcon7 (May 18, 2006)

IME, HC likes a good amount of light. If you're using the T-5's, you'll probably want to bump it up to 3 lights on (if its possible) and dose excel until a co2 system is setup. Then crank up the co2 and let all 4 lights rip, but don't forget about the other ferts too.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

thejesmonddingo said:


> Rex?
> Ian


Rex Grigg. He has a well written, well researched guide to planted tanks that's invaluable for beginners and useful as a reference for advanced planted tankers. He sells bulk fertilizers, CO2 regulators and equipment at fair prices. Seems like a good guy. Self described curmudgeon. We like him around here.


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks darkfalcon7... Ive decided to go with the (3) bulbs at 39 watts for a total of 2.5watts per gal. Im going to get excel and look into a DIY [email protected] system and other ferts... Thanks again!!!


----------

